# Target located and coordinates locked



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

DC# 0304 1560 0005 1156 4524

The first of the nuclear missiles has been launched and the objective is to *COMPLETELY* lay waste to the entire area!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Fox two...FedEx: 8488 8431 3499


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Somebody is in *BIG* trouble!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Someone will be in the hot seat. With an erupting package.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

RPB67 said:


> Someone will be in the hot seat. With an erupting package.


They have a cream for that.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ummm.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this will be interesting to see... knowing what type of tonnage those two pilots are packing in those bombs, it's gonna be huge.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

:bx This one should be fun to watch!!! :al :w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Uh oh. Someone's in BIG trouble. A coordinated strike by two superpowers?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

choose your defense!



OR


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't forget the Kentucky Jelly...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Those look like serious threats! Someone should be seeking A disaster shelter immediately!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

0391 1252 4540 0000 3580

An additional uncoordinated "Teenie Weenie" attack.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG!!! This is kewl!!!!! I love this stuff!! Now that's what CS is for me!!! You go guys!! If we weren't leaving in the morning I'd want to help too, but it would have to wait a week. You guys want help, just let me know!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i cant wait to see the carnage


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

This just in....Stealth Objects Known to be in the air over North America. All branches are trying to get a lock on these boogies however confirmation at this time. There are many deserving targets these mad men could be after. More on this story later...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> 0391 1252 4540 0000 3580
> 
> An additional uncoordinated "Teenie Weenie" attack.


So you won't need any of this?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> So you won't need any of this?


Dave can explain after he opens the box ......


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Cayman Islands Is watching and standing by!*
This will be fun


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I'm almost afraid to watch this attack cause I've SEEN what these two monsters have....OMG....run away, run away, run away! lol


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

hmmmm... sounds very interesting!!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

While recon work has determined that the 2 warheads on there way will have no problem leveling the area.............. The nutcase pushing the buttons couldn't help himself and sent just one more warhead to put those who survived initially out of their misery :r and thus ends this short, but highly damaging attack. DC# 0304 1560 0005 1156 4548


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Your porchis melting :r


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Holy smokes (no pun intended) we need damage reports from all the effected areas, I'm interested to know just how much carnage these guys have wrecked. I'm taking precautionary measures to be sure that I don't get blinded by the blast flash. Turning off all electronic equipment so the EM pulse doesn't fry my circuits. Good luck to those of you who may be targets. God be with you.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

It appears that these guys don't mess around.....


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Hopefully we'll have photographic evidence of the devastation later today!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I certainly don't like not being a part of this run!!! LOL.. curiosity might have killed a cat but it's torture to a woman!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OK so maybe messing with TX involves more than getting Matt to surrender and dealing with his pesky friends.

I don’t know what to say about the hit on my front porch today. You get a little cocky, talk a little smack and sleeping giants awake. What the heck happened here?

I keep looking at them, and smelling them, and thinking about smoking them, and….

CigarTexan thank you very much. 

98 Cohiba Corona Especial
98 Cuaba Exclusivo
95 Monte # 3
5 year blend Robania farm custom Lonsdale
91 Monte especial # 1
Early 90’s LGc Md’O # 3
Late 80’s ERDM Lonsdale

And this one scares me

VR Jubilaums Edition 15 Jahre. 

The background here is the best I can come up with to resemble molten lava. Several nuclear winter pictures were included in what was the most well packed bomb I have ever seen. First class from every aspect. I'm not worthy.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> 98 Cohiba Corona Especial
> 98 Cuaba Exclusivo
> 95 Monte # 3
> 5 year blend Robania farm custom Lonsdale
> ...


  - whoa.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Holy..............................




now that, is truly an amazing bombing run! Congrats Dave!



:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That is crazy!! I obviously underestimated Dave's opponents this go around. Very impressive line up of cigars, some older than certain Gorillas!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

This package could have survived nuclear winter. FEDX bubble pack, Around interior bubble pack, around a Monte # 5 15th anniversary box with the cigars individually wrapped an labeled inside. 

I'm the strong 5th grader who just met the High School football team captain. Game, Set, Match? Heck it's not fair to even start playing.

But like my TX father to be friend, I will console the crushed ego by smoking the, soon to be glowing, show of generosity displayed here.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm the strong 5th grader who just met the High School football team captain. Game, Set, Match? Heck it's not fair to even start playing.


and just think, you've only received 1 of the THREE packages, think strong 5th grader vs. the WHOLE high school football team, don't even think about playing the game, but as Filly said just start running! LMFAO


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Dave; well deserved imo. 
Awesome and overwhelming generosity CgTex. Definately well placed.

_____
rm


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

notice my picture above was for the 1 pound tub of Boudreaux's... You might need a second tub!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

cant wait to see the rest of the damage.
... amazing hit cigar texan.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Ok... people NOT to mess with on the board for you newbies:

Poker
Drill
Dave C
Bruce
CigarTexan
OpusEx

Just to name a few of the guys I know....I couldn't come CLOSE to competing with these guys. Crap they own cigars older than ME! lol and they are damn good cigars at that. Nice job with the retaliation. Gotta keep these newbies in line!


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeez! Never thought I'd see such a DaKlugging...and more to come...?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Dave, you deserve all you get!!

:gn Nice shootin' Tex!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

That is a bomb unlike any I have ever seen! It is like someone finding old cival war cannonballs adding a grenade and dropping it on the front porch!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That was an awesome bomb. Smokem up.

Happy Smoking 

Congrats


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

I waiting to see the Barney Rubble hit...some of them prolly as old as the flintstones!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Words can not describe this amazing show of force and knowledge...Very Cool!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Awesome hit!!!! WTG OpusEx...Congrats Dave!!!!



Da Klugs said:


> I'm the strong 5th grader who just met the High School football team captain. Game, Set, Match? Heck it's not fair to even start playing.


Dave, Don't go down without a fight...At the very least, let him know he was in a fight!!!! :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hit in box quantity from an unusual origin. Gonna have to post later. 1st comm. party to go to. However, the funniest letter I have ever read was enclosed. It was from "someones" mom, Myra. More later.

Thank you very much o master of mirth.

(You know the letter's going to get posted later)


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Hit in box quantity from an unusual origin. Gonna have to post later. 1st comm. party to go to. However, the funniest letter I have ever read was enclosed. It was from "someones" mom, Myra. More later.
> 
> Thank you very much o master of mirth.
> 
> (You know the letter's going to get posted later)


I'm more interested in the new Hoyo "du" vitola ...... :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Man tough love in that family. Other than the faint smell of glue the lil cab is full of nice lil Du Prince sticks. How do they make them soo small?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

OMG!! I wondered what happened to Myra! Its good to see she is still participating here!

Very good hit Myra! Perhaps you should have been hitting someone else when he was young?

-Matt-


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Ha!!! :r Now I get it, "Teenie Weenie"! Too funny.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Ha!!! :r Now I get it, "Teenie Weenie"! Too funny.


Classy job with the Sharpie, I'll say. No doubt that she left the singlewide far behind in her past and is now the doublewide queen .....not that there's anything wrong with that......

Oh and note the cuban stamp has been partially peeled off...no doubt to get a sniff of that Habano glue....


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

What a great bomb.....(letter bomb?)

I can only aspire to one day be able to bomb a derserving gorilla with sticks aged like that!!!

NICE HIT------Dave, you've earned it, you've got no one to blame but yourself!!!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

:r MMFATFO!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> DC# 0304 1560 0005 1156 4524
> 
> The first of the nuclear missiles has been launched and the objective is to *COMPLETELY* lay waste to the entire area!


Wow! Ummmm. Wow!! I have to say&#8230; Wow!!!

Couldn't take it anymore so I drove around and found the mailman. He was glad to see me as the lead lined suit and gloves he had been wearing were making him quite cranky.

OpusEx - Wow!!!

Not one bomb, but 2. Not your garden variety smokes but a cornucopia of stogies that sounds like one of those "greatest hits CD's". All your favorite smokes from the 70's, 80's and 90's.

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You Very Much.

The sticks from top L/R:

Box 1:
Punch Petit Coronas Del Punch - early 70's - I was in Jr High.
El Rey Del Mundo Panetelas Largas - early 80's
Juan Lopez Patricia - 1989
Cabanas Superfino - 1990
RyJ Petite Prince - 1999
SLR Lonsdale - 1991

Box 2:
Bolivar Gold Medal
Montecristo # 4 - Early 70's
Festival
ElRey Del Mundo Demi tasse - 1990
2 - Punch Margarita - 1995

The response reflex is working overtime regarding the two fine BOTL's who have hit me with such awesome power (OpusEx and Cigartexan). Maybe new cars or something as I have no response in the cigar world except &#8230;. Thank you guys. They will be smoked.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow. That is simply, AMAZING!   



:ms NCRM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

WOW, man thats, ahem speechless. congrats and man what a hit.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

man. congrats klugs.
nice hits everyone.

looks as if someone may have finally put him in his place perhaps?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WGACO

Whatgoesaroundcomesaround!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow, these guys don't mess around do they?!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats, nice hit sounds silly. Fantastic, amazing, creative, phenomenal hit sounds only slightly better but I think y'all get my point.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Are the betting windows still open?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

nothing short of phenominal! I ........., er ... That is ..........., I mean it's. ......... um, .......well, maybe ...........!? WOW!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, who is going to write his requiem? After all this he surely is a gonner! I loved the letter! What a nice touching note from a mom! LOL


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Dave,
You Need some Help?

lemme know!

:SM 
:gn :gn 

k


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Cookieboy sig line here.

Da Klugs old sig line here.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Now that they are in a weekend state from the CA herf.....

ED 820681905 US - Saturday or its free

ED 820681914 US - Saturday or its free


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Bolivar Gold Medal


Somehow I missed this post before.
Incredible!!!

That Boli looks like it's wearing a gold condom.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I didnt see this either. You guys went to town and the entirety of Da Klugs porch has been turned to rubble...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DrStrangelove said:


> I didnt see this either. You guys went to town and the entirety of Da Klugs porch has been turned to rubble...


I think you may be missing the point that Dave has made with his last post...

*The fat lady has not yet sung!*

This is like watching a car wreck... you just can't look away even if you want to.

Go get em Dave... I've said it before... you are the Master of hit.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

moving on to the second tub of popcorn...

nothing quite like Klugs Warfare.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm tired of popcorn all the time..... can we switch to sunflower seeds or somethin???


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm tired of popcorn all the time..... can we switch to sunflower seeds or somethin???


WTF? Sunflower seeds? That really doesn't seem to fit your XXX image, now does it? What're you, the freakin Vegan sinner?

How 'bout magic mushrooms instead?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Your item was processed and left our SAN ANTONIO, TX 78284 facility on July 08, 2005. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

Your item was processed and left our WALLINGFORD, CT 06492 facility on July 08, 2005. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> Are the betting windows still open?


What I said earlier! Never count out Klugs!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> WTF? Sunflower seeds? That really doesn't seem to fit your XXX image, now does it? What're you, the freakin Vegan sinner?
> 
> How 'bout magic mushrooms instead?


:r I'd probably be really in trouble if I was snackin' on the shrooms LOL

Because of my XXXtreme lifestyle and general bad-ass-ness I have to do some things to balance out my life. ie- sunflower seeds, pilates, bonzai trees, etc.

So you see, its not all about being a tattoo'd bad ass MotherF*cker..... sometimes you've just got to appreciate the simpler things in life


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r sometimes you've just got to appreciate the simpler things in life


Translation for married guy: >>> Warm shower and some soap?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r I'd probably be really in trouble if I was snackin' on the shrooms LOL
> 
> Because of my XXXtreme lifestyle and general bad-ass-ness I have to do some things to balance out my life. ie- sunflower seeds, pilates, bonzai trees, etc.
> 
> So you see, its not all about being a tattoo'd bad ass MotherF*cker..... sometimes you've just got to appreciate the simpler things in life


pilates is simple?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r I'd probably be really in trouble if I was snackin' on the shrooms LOL
> 
> Because of my XXXtreme lifestyle and general bad-ass-ness I have to do some things to balance out my life. ie- sunflower seeds, pilates, bonzai trees, etc.
> 
> So you see, its not all about being a tattoo'd bad ass MotherF*cker..... sometimes you've just got to appreciate the simpler things in life


It takes a big man to admit to doing pilates on a cigar forum!

And it takes an even bigger man to mock him for it! 
:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah but it only takes one man with a gun to end the discussion all together :r 

And Dave..... yeah you're pretty much right 

Seriously though, when you're as wild and crazy as I am you have to balance out with things like....... Yoga, Pottery, Poetry Readings, Little Daisies, Hot Red Thongs..... er I mean........ uhhhhhhh


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Aw dude, you've completely shattered my worldview now. 
all my idols are dead.

I'm gonna have to go home and eat a pint of Ben & Jerry's ice cream while I curl up under the afghan with a Lifetime Original movie and a cat.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought you watched the women's network channel...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Translation for married guy: >>> Warm shower and some soap?


 :r mfao!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Franksmith said:


> I think you may be missing the point that Dave has made with his last post...
> 
> *The fat lady has not yet sung!*


Somehow I don't expect the Fat Lady to sing. I expect to hear two fellow BOTL's cry out *"UNCLE"!* *[LMAO]*


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I thought you watched the women's network channel...


Only when they're doing pilates...


----------

